# Airplanes and boats



## Coastal Marine Works (Apr 7, 2014)

As a pilot and a boat dealer I have noticed that boats are like airplanes. If you dont use them they break. You can park a boat in the driveway with no problems at all and a month later when you get ready to go on the water that "no problem" boat all of a sudden wont even start. Point is, use you boat. If you cant take it out get someone you trust to do it for you. I know this goes against the grain of some folks about "loaning your baby out" but in the long run it will save you money and down time.


----------



## STRETCH440 (Nov 30, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I work on aircraft and own a boat, from my experience you are correct. You have to have a pretty good friend to loan them either one though.


----------



## Coastal Marine Works (Apr 7, 2014)

Right you are my friend. Goes back to the deal of "you break it you buy it" or leave a deposit equal to the value of the boat, and by that I mean what you value your boat at


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Stupid suggestion. Why not just start the engine on muffs once a week. And keep the trailer greased up. Last keep the gas tank full after every trip.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

sealark said:


> Stupid suggestion. Why not just start the engine on muffs once a week. And keep the trailer greased up. Last keep the gas tank full after every trip.


Yepper. I do preventative maintenance rather than loan my boat out.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I would much rather be on a broke down boat compared to an airplane that quits working. At least sea tow would come and get me.


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

Call and get membership with AirTow, I hear they furnish you with free parachutes...


----------



## STRETCH440 (Nov 30, 2011)

sealark said:


> Stupid suggestion. Why not just start the engine on muffs once a week. And keep the trailer greased up. Last keep the gas tank full after every trip.


I don't think it is stupid, everyone has there own situation. I work in Afghanistan part of the year and others may have reasons to consider this suggestion.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Had a friend that always encouraged me to take his boat out and run it because he could not use it much. Every time I took it out it would break down and I would feel obligated to fix the damn thing. 
He knew what he was doing and I finally caught on before I completely rebuilt the piece of junk!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

A good friend of mine passed this piece of knowledge on to me. 

"If it has boobs, wheels, or propellers, you're going to have trouble with it."


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

STRETCH440 said:


> I don't think it is stupid, everyone has there own situation. I work in Afghanistan part of the year and others may have reasons to consider this suggestion.


In you situation it's called winterizing with also a full fuel tank before leaving. But i'll change my wording to, not my suggestion.


----------



## craigj (Aug 1, 2009)

If it flies, floats or [email protected]@@s, it's always cheaper to rent


----------



## Coastal Marine Works (Apr 7, 2014)

Sealark, Real class calling my idea stupid. You missed the whole point of what I was trying to get across. A big percentage of the people that have boats here are first time owners, or come from fresh water and dont realize what the salt can do to their boat and motor down here. I understand you dont want to loan your boat. Great, and if you think putting muffs on and keeping a full tank works for you thats your deal. 
I was just trying to get people to realize the worst thing for a boat is to let it set.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey CMW, can I use your boat this weekend? mine's broke.....



Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Coastal Marine Works (Apr 7, 2014)

Which one??


----------



## boatman41 (Mar 7, 2011)

*pilot and boater*

I am a pilot and a boat dealer and I'm sorry but never loan your wife or anything out that has a motor in it they both can have a rod slung in them. Just saying


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

ghost95 said:


> A good friend of mine passed this piece of knowledge on to me.
> 
> "If it has boobs, wheels, or propellers, you're going to have trouble with it."


And don't loan any of the three!:thumbup:


----------

